# Sixers Summer League Roster



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Roster 
Player Pos. Ht. Wt. College 
Damone Brown F 6-8 202 Syracuse '01 
Ousmane Cisse F 6-8 240 St. Jude H. S. (Ala.) 
Samuel Dalembert C 6-11 250 Seton Hall ‘03 
Tang Hamilton F 6-8 220 Mississippi State ‘01 
Randy Holcomb F 6-9 220 San Diego State ‘02 
Nate Johnson F 6-6 215 Louisville ‘00 
Alvin Jones C 6-11 265 Georgia Tech ‘01 
Eric Murdock G 6-2 190 Providence ‘91 
Efthimios Rentzias C 6-11 215 FC Barcelona 
John Salmons G 6-7 210 Miami (Fla.) ‘02 
Alvin Sims G 6-4 235 Louisville ‘97 
Johnny Taylor F 6-9 220 Chattanooga ‘97 
Sedric Webber F 6-6 200 Charleston ‘99 

Personally I feel they could have done a better job at getting a better summer league team together but hey its the sixers, I am looking forward to Damone Brown, Ousmane Cisse, Salmons getting time on the court. Cisse and Brown are Diamonds in the rough


----------



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

What are you talking about? That is a damn good SL team.

Cisse should be an intrguing player to watch... Dalambert obviously... AJ should see the floor alot, i bet he plays well... DBrown is a LB favorite and has been mentored by him for the past year so he could turn heads... Tang Hamilton is huge and does have some talent ala Oliver Miller,Benoit Benjamin type... we will all get our first look at Efthimios Rentzias so that should be interesting b/c alot of folks are expecting him to contribute... Holcomb and Salmons will both be fun to watch an see how they play...

All in all, im pumped up about this years group of youngsters!


----------



## Odom07 (Jul 15, 2002)

Cisse was a guy Larry Brown wanted last year during the draft. He wanted to take him in round #2, but he was snatched up. He was a HS star and is still young and raw. He is 6-8 240 and built like a true power forward. I would like to see him have a goood summer camp.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> Roster
> Player Pos. Ht. Wt. College
> Damone Brown F 6-8 202 Syracuse '01
> ...


Why isn't Sam Clancy on their Summer League roster?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*im pretty sure*

he is still recovering from his knee injury. And they probably dont want to risk another injury so he will take it easy during the off season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: im pretty sure*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> he is still recovering from his knee injury. And they probably dont want to risk another injury so he will take it easy during the off season.


They just signed Sam Clancy. By the way Damone Brown hasnt played spectacular but he has been very consistent and shown that he deserves to get some PT. By the way I cant understand by the life of me why they are only playing Cisse 5 & 8 minutes a game:upset:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*jsut a request*

could someone/anyone send me a link so i can see the 76ers summer game box scores or stats. I'd like to see who looks promising or who might be a bust. I like Damone Brown , he has good size and could be agood player, I hope LB will try him out this year, that is if he makes the roster.


----------

